# online shop



## slimrabbit (8. Oktober 2003)

gibt es einen alutech online shop??? 

wenn ja , dann sagt mir bitte

oder wo man zu mindest nen 42 er rockring von Alut. herktiegt


----------



## wolfi (8. Oktober 2003)

moin-moin,
also meines wissens nach gibt es keinen online shop der die alutech teile führt (oder lula?).
bestell doch direkt beim hersteller.
hier die betreffende i-net-seite 
ist meiner meinung nach die schnellste möglichkeit an das teil zu kommen.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von slimrabbit _
> *gibt es einen alutech online shop???
> 
> wenn ja , dann sagt mir bitte
> ...



hallo slimrabbit,

wie wolfi schon sagte, es gibt keinen onlineshop. unsere produkte findest du auf unserer seite unter den rubriken "parts" (einfach wolfis link folgen), "gear" (für kleidung) und "frames". bestellen kannst du problemlos per mail bei uns: [email protected]

gruß chris


----------



## AlutechCycles (11. Oktober 2003)

hi, 
kleine ergänzung!

neuerdings gibt es einige parts auch hier zu bestellen, momentan hauptsächlich booster und rockringe, demnext noch einiges mehr.

------->klick 

gruß chris


----------



## Staatsfeind (14. Oktober 2003)

wo wir grade dabei sind, kann mir mal eienr sagen wieso  hier die sau nut 1600 Ören kosst?


----------



## wolfi (14. Oktober 2003)

hmmm, gute frage.
aber wenn ich das richtig sehe werden die rahmen bei wheels-world alle ohne dämpfer angeboten, oder?
weil das ddu (hardtail) kostet genauso viel wie bei jürgen.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## woodstock (14. Oktober 2003)

die scheinen die seite noch net aktualisiert zu haben ... so viel hat die doch früher mal gekostet und die bilder da zeigen auch net das aktuelle modell!


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Oktober 2003)

gut dass ihr das entdeckt habt! aus irgendeinem grund haben die die alte preisliste bekommen. das sind alles die alten preise. die ht´s stimmen die fullies sind falsch ausgezeichnet. das marathon war damals mal angedacht..aber dann nicht realisiert worden, dass gibt es also gar nicht. wir haben zwar jetzt neuerdings ein cc-bike im angebot, die "cc-fliege" aber die wird gerade auf der interbike präsentiert, und da sind noch keine bilder bzw. preise freigegeben. bitte orientiert euch an der preisliste  die ich hochgeladen habe. danke.
so long 
chris


----------



## B. Simpson (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OlympicROB _
> *wo wir grade dabei sind, kann mir mal eienr sagen wieso  hier die sau nut 1600 Ören kosst? *



Das sind einfach nur die alten Preise/Abbildung, wird nicht auf dem neuesten Stand sein die Seite.


----------



## BansheeBikes (22. Januar 2004)

Schau mal unter
httpwww.bikeparts-online.de
da gibts ein paar Teile von Alutech.  

Gruß
Domy
-------------------
verkaufe Giant AC Team Rahmen 2002 in größe M
und ne Mavic D321 Disc Felge in 36Loch

bei Interesse einfach ne Mail schreiben!


----------



## frozen Biker (7. September 2004)

Hi zusammen ich weis das thema hier ist schon was älter aber ich wollt kein neues dafür öffnen!
Hier wurde mal die cc-fliege angesprochen! 
Was ist denn nun damit? War das ein aprillscherz?*g*
Ich frage da mein Bruder an so einem ding interessiert währe!
Nur man sieht und hört nix von dem ding!
Gibt es wahrscheinlich auch nicht oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (21. September 2004)

Hier gibt es Rahmen + Teile von Alutech:

http://www.bike-components.de


----------

